# Grizzly G0636X w Co-Matic AF-10 Power Feeder



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Nice review of what's needed to assemble with extras. It will be interesting to see how you like things long term.


----------



## nhatdao0612 (Aug 2, 2017)

thanks for your detail reviews of this Grizzly G0636X. It's very useful for newbie like me to know more about bandsaws. 
Cheers,


----------

